#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > ΤΟΛ - ΡΑΦ: Δοκιμαστική έκδοση

## SMBD

---

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

Είχα ζητήσει ένα υπόδειγμα ξυλοτύπου από τον ΤΟΛ,το οποίο και ανεβάζω.

http://ifile.it/4jgmlcz/%CE%9C%CE%95...%9F%CE%9B1.dwg

Υ.Γ. Τα ίσια σίδερα είναι προεπιλογή.Εννοείται οτι διαθέτει και "σπαστά"

----------



----------


## mechal

Στην ιστοσελίδα των downloads έχουν βάλει την εικόνα του ΡΑΦ, απλα δεν μπορεί προς το παρον να πατηθεί πάνω του για κατέβασμα...

----------


## nik mourouzis

Δίκιο έχεις. Εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες έχουν το εικονίδιο στο site τους για download και για δύο εβδομάδες είναι ανενεργό. Ο κ. Τσαγκαράκης είπε στο webinar (νομίζω 2/12  ότι το demo είναι έτοιμο. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## Evan

αν κάνουν τέτοια ιστορία για το ντέμο φαντάσου για τις ενημερώσεις.....

----------


## nik mourouzis

Δεν ξέρω αν είμαι εκτός θέματος, αλλά προχθές κατέβασα την δοκιμαστική έκδοση και συναντώ προβλήματα. δεν μπορώ να εισάγω ούτε υποστυλώματα ούτε δοκούς, ούτε να επιλέξω μεταξύ στοιχείων. Έχω πρόβλημα στις ρυθμίσεις ή αυτό συναντάται και σε άλλους?

----------


## Barracuda

Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με την εισαγωγή dxf?
Δεν κατάφερα να περάσω κάτοψη όπως περιγράφουν.

----------


## Γιάννης Γ

> Έχει κανείς πρόβλημα με την εισαγωγή dxf?
> Δεν κατάφερα να περάσω κάτοψη όπως περιγράφουν.


Πρέπει όλες οι γραμμές του dxf να είναι σε ένα layer κι αυτό να *μην είναι το "0"*.Δημιούργησε ένα νέο και πέρασε τες εκεί.Μετά,στο ΡΑΦ, κατά την εισαγωγή του dxf, φρόντισε να *μην την κάνεις στο "καθολικό"*, αλλά σε μια συγκεκριμένη στάθμη...

----------



----------

